# B&B close to Ballymascanlon Hotel, Dundalk



## Shepahoy (2 Oct 2008)

Have an event to go to in Ballymascanlon Hotel, Dundalk in November, but the rates are kinda high for me. Anyone know a handy B&B closeby?


----------



## Money Bags7 (2 Oct 2008)

Try the Park Inn hotel - short taxi ride away and rates are more reasonable. Can't think of any B&Bs close by......


----------



## passat (3 Oct 2008)

Definately NOT the Park Inn, i stayed there recently food terrible, beds most uncomfortable and narrow,i moved out after one night and stayed at the Crown Plaza hotel in dundalk it was fantastic there, the staff are outstanding, the rooms are outstanding, in fact i cannot speak highly enough about it and i am speaking from experience. Phone the hotel direct for a better offer they do an offer 3 nights for the price of 2 b/b and one evening meal for 2 people E249.00

I have no connection with the hotel just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Money Bags7 (3 Oct 2008)

I have no association with the Park Inn, I have never set foot in the place. I had an event in the Ballymac last year, there were charging approx €180 for a double and Park Inn was about €110 for a room that you take up three people. If we are talking weddings - you could ask for an room late in the day i.e. 11pm and they maybe more willing to do a deal. I seen this happen at a wedding reception in Citywest were staff actively offered rooms to guests who were hanging around after the reception was over.


----------



## Shepahoy (3 Oct 2008)

Thanks for Info, How far away is Park Inn and Crown Plaza from Ballymascanlon?


----------



## sidzer (3 Oct 2008)

Park Inn is @ 4miles away from BM - out the Armagh Rd. 

Crown Plaza is beside the DKIT which is also about 4-5 miles away. Big 14 story tower block... supposed to be nice views from restaurant at the top...

There are a few B+Bs in the Dundalk area which would be much cheaper... and a nice hostel in Carlingford..... about 8miles from the BM. Glengate house B+B in town seems to be nice but I'm sure there are a few beside the BM. 

Carrickdale hotel is also about 5miles from the BM - not sure what their prices are - but they are a very professional outfit.

I pass the BM from time to time and will check out the B+Bs close to the hotel and post them on the site


----------

